
Google Starts StreetView on the Rails - kposehn
http://keithposehn.net/post/13742956515/google-has-started-gathering-streetview-data-on
======
watmough
That's awesome. And if Google wanted to do it in the US, they could just rent
a freight car, or perhaps even build a set of cameras into a standard freight
container.

